# [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten



## Ion (2. Oktober 2015)

*[Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

*Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * ​*

Inhaltsverzeichnis:
1. Einleitung*
* 2. Details + Lieferumfang*
* 3. Testsystem
4. Testablauf*
* 5. Kühlleistung Profil 1*
* 6. Kühlleistung Profil 2*
* 7. Auffälligkeiten + Besonderheiten*
* 8. Fazit*




*1. Einleitung*

Ich bedanke mich bei _Caseking_, _der8auer_ und _PCGH_ für die tolle Zusammenarbeit und die Bereitstellung des Testmusters.

_Thermal Grizzly_ aus Hamburg ist eine neue deutsche Marke, die sich den  Kampf gegen hohe Temperaturen und schlechten Wärmetransport auf die  Fahnen geschrieben hat. Das Ziel ist die Versorgung der  Overclocker-Szene mit leistungsfähigen Wärmeleitprodukten, die nach wie  vor eine Schwachstelle darstellen - das Produktportfolio lässt sich aber  genauso auch für die bessere und leisere Kühlung von Gaming-Rechnern,  Workstations, Mini-PCs und viele andere Zwecke einsetzen. Neben höheren  Taktraten ermöglichen bessere Wärmeleitprodukte eine leisere Kühlung  sowie eine längere Lebensdauer der zu kühlenden Komponenten. 

Insbesondere  der8auer  ist maßgeblich für die hohe Qualität der Wärmeleitpasten  verantwortlich. Über 1 Jahr wurden hunderte verschiedene Substanzen von  ihm getestet und gemischt, bis die finalen Pasten den Glanz eines  Extrem-Übertakters widerspiegeln.
Um diesem Aufwand Würde zu tragen, verwende ich die Pasten auf einer 300W-Highend GPU, bekannt unter den Namen GK110 bzw. GTX 780Ti.

*
*Zudem möchte ich hier noch einmal klarstellen, dass es sich um einen   Testbericht ohne professionellen Anspruch handelt.
Der Test wurde von mir, mit gegebenen Mitteln, nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen erstellt.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 ​ 
*2. Details + Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle drei Pasten kommen in einer praktischen wiederverschließbaren Verpackung, in der neben der Spritze zwei Applikatoren und eine kurze Anleitung in Deutsch enthalten ist.
Die Kandidaten kurz vorgestellt:


Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut

Die Aeronaut stellt das Einsteiger-Produkt von Thermal Grizzly dar. Obwohl der Anteil an Metalloxiden gegenüber den anderen beiden Pasten etwas geringer ist, bietet sie trotzdem eine gute Wärmeleitung. Der Hersteller betont hier ganz klar das gute Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und attestiert der Paste eine hohe Langzeitstabilität sowie Qualitäten als Wahl der "Alltagspaste". Sie richtet sich daher ganz klar an bescheidene Nutzer, die keine neuen Taktrekorde aufstellen, aber dennoch nicht auf Qualität verzichten möchten. Daher eignet sie sich auch gut als "erste" Wärmeleitpaste, um z. B. wertvolle Erfahrungen zu sammeln.

*Eigenschaften*


Menge: 3 ml / 7,8 g 
Wärmeleitfähigkeit: 8,5 W/(m·K) 
Dichte: 2,6 g/cm³ 
Viskosität: 110 - 160 Pa·s 
Einsatztemperatur: -150 bis +200 °C 
 Mit dem Applikator lässt sich die Paste im Nu auf der CPU bzw. GPU verteilen und glatt streichen. Die Konsistenz ist angenehm flüssig, sie lässt sich vorzüglich verteilen.


Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut

Die Hydronaut, so lässt der Name bereits vermuten, ist speziell für Wasserkühlungssysteme entwickelt worden, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass man sie nicht auch im Bereich der Luftkühlung gewinnbringend einsetzen kann. Während die Aeronaut noch auf einer Silikonbasis fungiert, kommt die Hydronaut mit einer geringen Dichte sowie einer silikonfreien Trägerstruktur daher, um bei großflächigen Anwendungen niedrige Temperaturen erzielen zu können.
*
Eigenschaften*


Menge: 3 ml / 7,8 g 
Wärmeleitfähigkeit: 11,8 W/(m·K) 
Dichte: 2,6 g/cm³ 
Viskosität: 140 - 190 Pa·s 
Einsatztemperatur: -200 bis +350 °C 
 Beim Auftragen der Paste fallen sofort Unterschiede zur Aeronaut auf, die Hydronaut ist wesentlich zähflüssiger, lässt sich aber immer noch sehr gut mit dem Applikator verteilen.


Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut

Kryo - das ist das griechische Wort für "kalt". Die Kryonaut wurde speziell für den Tieftemperaturbereich entwicklert, dort wo alle Extreme Overclocker agieren. Hier werden ganz klar alle angesprochen die ihre Hardware gerne übertakten, denn die einzigartige Trägerstruktur der Kryonaut gleicht alle Unebenheiten zwischen Wärmeträger und Wärmeleiter optimal aus. Selbst bei 80°C stellen sich noch keine Austrocknungsprozesse ein. Das liegt an den enthaltenen Nano-Aluminium- und Zink-Oxid-Anteilen. Diese Wärmeleitpaste wurde für höchste Ansprüche gefertigt. Ob sie dem gerecht wird finden wir im Test heraus.
*
Eigenschaften
* 

Menge: 1,5 ml / 5,55 g 
Wärmeleitfähigkeit: 12,5 W/(m·K) 
Dichte: 3,7 g/cm³ 
Viskosität: 120 - 170 Pa·s 
Einsatztemperatur: -200 bis +350 °C 
 Die Kryonaut ist *sehr* zähflüssig, was am geringen Anteil am Bindemittel liegt. Dadurch wird eine hohe Leistung möglich, doch gänzlich ohne Erfahrung sollte man erstmal mit anderen Pasten üben (z. B. der Hydronaut), bevor man sich an die Kryonaut heranwagt.



Der Applikator im Detail 
(Bilder anklicken zum Vergrößern)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 ​ *3. Testsystem*

Folgendes Testsystem kommt zum Einsatz:

*CPU | *i5-4590 @ 3.7GHz
*Mainboard | *AsRock B85M-ITX
*Arbeitsspeicher | *Kingston Hyper X Fury 16GB DDR3 1600MHz
*Netzteil |* Coolermaster V550
*Gehäuse |* Fractal Design Node 304
*Grafikkarte | *Asus GTX 780Ti Matrix
*Festplatte | *Western Digital Red 2TB
*SSD | *Samsung SSD 830 128GB   

Im Gehäuse befinden sich 3 Lüfter. 1x 140mm im Heck und 2x 92mm in der Front, welche stetig für Frischluft sorgen. 
Das Kabelmanagment in einem ITX-Gehäuse ist schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich. Der Grafikkarte steht ein eigenes Luftgitter an der Seite des Gehäuses zur Verfügung.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​*4. Testablauf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Tests werden mit der verbauten Grafikkarte, einer _Asus GTX 780Ti Matrix_, stattfinden.
Die Karte wurde von mir entsprechend für den Test vorbereitet, indem ich ein spezielles Bios nutze das den Boost deaktiviert. Damit ist es mir möglich die Taktraten sowie die Spannung auf einen genauen Wert einzustellen.
Für den Test habe ich zwei Profile erstellt:

*Profil 1*
1107/3506MHz bei 1.037V
60% Lüfterdrehzahl

*Profil 2*
1200/3600MHz bei 1.2V
60% Lüfterdrehzahl

Profil 1 entspricht der besten Optimierung. Niedriger lässt sich die Spannung nicht regeln. 
Das zweite Profil soll alle Übertakter ansprechen.
Die Karte wird dabei nicht vom Power- oder Temp. Limit behindert.

Die Lüfterdrehzahl ist ebenfalls fixiert. So lassen sich die Unterschiede der einzelnen Pasten genau messen.
Die Gehäuselüfter laufen auf 12V. Alle Tests finden bei 20°C Raumtemperatur statt.

Als Benchmark bzw. Spiel nutze ich _Metal Gear Solid V The Phantom Pain_.
In der Luftkommandozentrale, sprich dem Hubschrauber, wird eine (unerwartet) hohe Last erzeugt. Zudem bleibt die Szene ruhig und ist zu 100% nachstellbar.
Dort warte ich mindestens 30 Min. bzw. bis sich die Temperatur nicht mehr ändert und notiere mir dann den Wert.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

​*5. Kühlleistung Profil 1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem optimierten Profil der Grafikkarte hat keine der getesteten Wärmeleitpasten ein Problem. Es wird schlichtweg nicht genug Hitze erzeugt um deutliche Unterschiede feststellen zu können.
Hier offenbart sich, dass hochwertige Wärmeleitpasten in einem optimierten System so gut wie keine Vorteile mehr bringen. Deutlich spannender wird es, wenn die Karte übertaktet wird!

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ *6. Kühlleistung Profil 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1200MHz bei 1.2V - das entspricht der Abwärme moderner High-End Grafikkarten. Jetzt fallen heftige Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Pasten auf.
Die Aeronaut ist offensichtlich überfordert, doch man sollte hier erwähnen das dies auch nicht das Einsatzgebiet der Paste ist. 
Hydro- und Kryonaut können jetzt ihre Muskeln spielen lassen. Letztere überzeugt insbesondere und sorgt für satte 13°C kühlere Temperaturen auf der GPU, gegenüber der Aeronaut.
Solch große Unterschiede sind mir bei meiner bisherigen Laufbahn noch nicht untergekommen, das ist ohne Zweifel sehr beeindruckend!

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*7. Auffälligkeiten + Besonderheiten*

Mir sind während des Tests keine negativen Aspekte aufgefallen. Alle drei Pasten haben für sich genommen Vor- und Nachteile. Die Aeronaut z. B. lässt sich sehr einfach auftragen, bietet dafür aber zu wenig Leistung für übertaktete CPU/GPU´s höherer Leistunsgsklassen.
Hydro- und Kryonaut bieten out-of-the-Box eine sehr hohe Leistung, lassen sich aber etwas schwerer auftragen. Positiv hervorzuheben ist der Applikator. Vorbei sind die Zeiten von Wärmeleitpasten beschmierten Kreditkarten  
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 ​ *8. Fazit*

Thermal Grizzly´s "Erstlinge" überzeugen auf ganzer Linie und lassen die Konkurrenz im Regen stehen.
Sie alle lassen sich durch den Applikator leicht auftragen und bieten in allen Leistungsklassen eine überzeugende Leistung.
Die Sparfüchse unter uns werden mit der Aeronaut glücklich und müssen dabei nicht auf Qualität verzichten. Alle die auf eine Wasserkühlung setzen, können der Hydronaut vertrauen, obgleich sich diese auch im Bereich der Luftkühlung einsetzen lässt.
Die Kryronaut stellt schließlich die Speerspitze dar, welche mühelos alle anderen getesteten Pasten hinter sich lässt. Sie ist für alle sinnvoll die ihre Hardware bis auf´s Äußerste übertakten möchten.
Ein kurzer Extremtest mit der Kryonaut mit 1250/3600MHz bei 1.212V und noch höherer Drehzahl von 67% ergab eine Durchschnittstemperatur von ~70°C. Das schaffte bisher keine andere Paste (stabil).

Aeronaut
- Für Sparfüchse mit Anspruch
- Lässt sich sehr leicht auftragen
- Sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis

Hydronaut
- Optimal für Wasserkühlung
- Auch im Bereich Luftkühlung sehr stark
- Sinnvolle Mischung aus Zähigkeit und Leistung

Kryonaut
- Höchste Leistung für höchste Ansprüche
- Hält selbst 300W-Monster bei der Stange
- Hoher Preis
 
​
Vielen Dank für´s lesen 
Lob und konstruktive Kritik sind erwünscht.

Ion

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Ion (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Der Test ist somit online, viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## Ryle (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Die Werte liegen aber etwas zu extrem auseinander.
Ich hab auch die Kryonaut hier und verwende ansonsten immer die Noctua NT-H1. Habe beide schon unter nem EKWB Full Cover der Titan X@1430MHz und eines 5930k@4,5GHz  (unter Supremacy Evo) gehabt und die maximalen Unterschiede lagen etwa bei 0,5-1°C, weshalb ich deine erreichten Werte hier nicht wirklich bestätigen kann.
Im Übrigen nutze ich inzwischen wieder die Noctua, da ich die Konsistenz der Kryonaut furchtbar finde. Die Gummidinger zum aufsetzen sind völlig unbrauchbar und auch mit härtere Spateln oder ähnlichem lässt sie sich nur mühselig verteilen. Man muss mit viel Druck und laaaaaangsamen Bewegungen streichen, ansonsten zieht man die gesamte Masse nur hin und her. 

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Paste nach einiger Zeit ihre Vorteile zu verlieren scheint. Hab inzwischen 3 mal bei GPU und CPU gegengetestet (also 3x Kryronaut, 3x Noctua NT-H1 auf GPU und CPU) aufgetragen. Zu Beginn liegt die Kryonaut knapp mit einem Grad besserer Leistung in Führung, aber nach etwa 5 Tagen liegen sie beinahe exakt gleich auf. Wird wohl an der Einwirkzeit bzw. des "Burn In´s" liegen. Entweder wird die Noctua danach besser oder die Kryonaut schlechter.

Andere Tests und Erfahrungen bestätigen eigentlich auch viel geringere Unterschiede, gerade zwischen der Gelid Extreme und der Kryonaut.


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Auch wenn hier gerade etwas Uneinigkeit über die Temperaturen besteht, ist es ein ausgepsrochen guter Test 
Kurz, aber nicht zu knapp aber auch nicht lang und langweilig


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Schöner Bericht und wirklich schöne Bilder, die haben ja richtig Stimmung 

Wie würdest du denn das Auftragen mit dem Applikator bewerten? Vorteile gegenüber nem Spachtel oder der klassischen Kreditkartenlösung?


----------



## Ryle (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*



> Wie würdest du denn das Auftragen mit dem Applikator bewerten? Vorteile gegenüber nem Spachtel oder der klassischen Kreditkartenlösung?


Also ich finde die Dinger im Falle der Kryonaut als eher unbrauchbar. Der Gummi ist zu weich und die Paste zu zäh. Man trägt automatisch viel zu viel Paste auf.
Sie verteilt sich aber ganz ordentlich mit der X Methode über Anpressdruck. Bin ich aber nur für dreckige Schnelltests für zu haben, auf Dauer weiß ich lieber die gesamte Fläche richtig abgedeckt und da macht es dann nicht viel Spaß mit der Kryonaut zu arbeiten. Man bekommt es zwar, hin aber es braucht viel Geduld und das war es in meinen Augen nicht wert. Ich bastel aber auch ständig am System rum.


----------



## Ion (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*



Ryle schrieb:


> Andere Tests und Erfahrungen bestätigen eigentlich auch viel geringere Unterschiede, gerade zwischen der Gelid Extreme und der Kryonaut.



Du kannst mir glauben, ich konnte es und wollte es auch erst nicht verstehen. Nicht das du es mir unterstellt hättest, aber bei den Werten zu tricksen, was hätte ich davon? 
Aber die Werte sind eindeutig. Ich habe mehrfach die Raumtemp. und alle Einstellungen überprüft, im Spiel habe ich die Kryonaut z. B. extra aufgeheizt und erst danach verglichen, weil ich nicht glauben wollte wie kühl sie die Karte hält.
Vielleicht liegt es einfach am Modell der Grafikkarte? 




Narbennarr schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht und wirklich schöne Bilder, die haben ja richtig Stimmung
> 
> Wie würdest du denn das Auftragen mit dem Applikator bewerten? Vorteile gegenüber nem Spachtel oder der klassischen Kreditkartenlösung?



Ja ich und meine Bilder 
Manche habe ich über 50x gemacht, bis sie endlich so aussahen wie ich wollte. Und das alles mit einer "billigen" Handykamera 

Ich gehöre ja durchaus zu den Leuten die damals ihre WLP´s mit Pappe oder Kreditkarten glatt gestrichen haben, bis ich dann zum "Punkt in der Mitte" umgestiegen bin.
Bei der Aero- und Hydronaut geht das wunderbar mit dem Applikator, die Kryonaut ist dann *sehr *zähflüssig und es macht schon etwas Mühe das irgendwie glatt zu streichen.
100% zufrieden war ich dann am Ende noch nicht, aber durch den Druck vom Kühler war die Verteilung schließlich ok.


----------



## Joungmerlin (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Erstmal danke für den tollen Test.
Hab die Kryonaut ja auch schon hier liegen.
Mit welcher anderen Paste kann man denn die "Zähflüssigkeit" der Kryonaut vergleichen??

Hilft da vielleicht erwärmen, um sie streichfähiger zu bekommen??


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Das Bild unter Testablauf hat es mir echt angetan. So sexy waren Leiterbahnen noch nie! 

Schöner Test. Mich wundert vor allem der enorme Unterschied zwischen Gelid Extreme und Kryonaut. Ich bin schon gespannt, wie die anderen Tests ausfallen.


----------



## the_leon (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*



Ion schrieb:


> Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut
> 
> [/SIZE]Die Aeronaut stellt das Einsteiger-Produkt von Thermal Grizzly dar. Obwohl der Anteil an Metalloxiden gegenüber den anderen beiden Pasten etwas geringer ist, bietet sie trotzdem eine gute Wärmeleitung. Der Hersteller betont hier ganz klar das gute Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und attestiert der Paste eine hohe Langzeitstabilität sowie Qualitäten als Wahl der "Alltagspaste". Sie richtet sich daher ganz klar an bescheidene Nutzer, die keine neuen Taktrekorde aufstellen, aber dennoch nicht auf Qualität verzichten möchten. Daher eignet sie sich auch gut als "erste" Wärmeleitpaste, um z. B. wertvolle Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
> 
> ...



Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Pasten haben eine gleiche/ähnliche Dichte, da sie ja die gleiche Masse und das gleiche Volumen haben.
du hast aber geschrieben, dass die Hydronaut, eine geringere Dichte hat 
Ich finde deinen Test , du hast auf jeden Fall schon mal gut vorgelegt, dann muss ich meinen Test nochmal überarbeiten


----------



## Ion (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Was ein kleiner Schreibfehler alles bewirken kann.
Da sollte nicht "geringeren" sondern "geringen" stehen 
Danke für deine Worte.

Was deinen Test angeht:
Der muss ja spätestens am 25.10. online gehen. Bin schon gespannt was die anderen so fabrizieren


----------



## drebbin (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*



Ryle schrieb:


> Die Werte liegen aber etwas zu extrem auseinander.
> Ich hab auch die Kryonaut hier und verwende ansonsten immer die Noctua NT-H1. Habe beide schon unter nem EKWB Full Cover der Titan X@1430MHz und eines 5930k@4,5GHz  (unter Supremacy Evo) gehabt und die maximalen Unterschiede lagen etwa bei 0,5-1°C, weshalb ich deine erreichten Werte hier nicht wirklich bestätigen kann.
> Im Übrigen nutze ich inzwischen wieder die Noctua, da ich die Konsistenz der Kryonaut furchtbar finde. Die Gummidinger zum aufsetzen sind völlig unbrauchbar und auch mit härtere Spateln oder ähnlichem lässt sie sich nur mühselig verteilen. Man muss mit viel Druck und laaaaaangsamen Bewegungen streichen, ansonsten zieht man die gesamte Masse nur hin und her.
> 
> ...



Ich kann Temperaturunterschiede von 4-5Kelvin defintiv bestätigen. Indem ich mich einfach selbst zitiere:


drebbin schrieb:


> Hier ist das Ergebnis meine kleinen Vergleiches zwischen der:
> Gelid GC Extreme und der Thermal Grizzly (Kryonaut)
> 
> Getestet wurde in meinem geschlossenen Privatsystem:
> ...



Zusätzlich habe ich bei meiner HD 7950 mit 1100MHz @ 1,06V ebenfalls den Vergleich zwischen Kryonaut und GC-Extreme gezogen und dort waren die Temperaturunterschiede in Unginge Heaven bei den VRMs sogar 5K Gewinn für die Kryonaut (82°C zu 77°C) - die Chiptemperatur hatte sich glaube um 4K gebessert.


Achja - Schönes Review


----------



## Ion (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*



drebbin schrieb:


> Achja - Schönes Review



Mal so nebenbei erwähnt, was? 
Danke 

Ich sage mal, wenn du mit der "ollen" 7950 bei 1.06V schon solche Unterschiede messen konntest, dann sind meine Werte doch gar nicht so verkehrt.
Die Kryonaut scheint ihre Stärken erst bei genügend Abwärme ausspielen zu können, was man ja auch schön am ersten Profil sehen kann.

Ich kann ja derweil mal der8auer anschreiben, was dieses "Phänomen" angeht.


----------



## drebbin (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Was genau ist für dich hier ein Phänomen?

Je höher die vorhandene Energie desto stärker ist der Einfluss der Wärme(also Energie-)leitfähigkeit. Eigentlich nur logisch.

Man sollte die Unterschiede zwischen deinen 7K und meinen 5K Differenz jetzt nicht zu sehr dramatisieren. Wir müssen bedenken das jeder dabei eine Unterschiedliche Burn-In Zeit genutzt hat und zusätzlich jeder mit unterschiedlichen Oberflächen gearbeitet hat. Jeder Kühler (und IHS) hat eine gewisse Rauheit und dementsprechende Lufteinschlüsse die den Wärmeübergang stören.

Seien wir doch froh über ein tolles Review dem ja noch andere folgen werden und ein deutlicher Leistungssprung zur alten Referenz Gelid-GC-Extreme ist ja bisher überall nachweisbar


----------



## mr2insane (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Ich möchte mir demnächst ein neues System zusammen bauen, es ist mein erstes eigen gebautes System, ist dort für mich die Kyronaut empfehlenswert mit einer AIO Wakü ?


----------



## drebbin (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Empfehlenswert ist sie als Referenz sowieso.
Ob der Preis für deine Anforderungen akzeptabel ist hängt von dir ab.
Wenn du noch wlp hast bzw welche mitgeliefert wird kannst du auch erstmal diese nutzen, nach bessern kannst du auch später noch wenn es dir nicht ausreicht.


----------



## mr2insane (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Der Preis ist doch völlig i.o. Mit 7,50€ bei mf oder gucke ich mir das falsche Produkt ab ?


----------



## Ion (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Wenn du die gleiche Paste wie im Test haben willst, dann kostet dich das mindestens 17€:
(â‚¬310,27*/100g) Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut

Es gibt wohl noch eine Sparversion, diese hier:
(â‚¬790,00*/100g) Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut

Da ist aber kein Applikator dabei.


Hast du denn schon mal WLP aufgetragen? Die Kryonaut ist nicht gerade für Anfänger ausgelegt.


----------



## drebbin (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Ich dachte eher das sie aufgrund des aplikators für Anfänger sogar gut geeignet ist


----------



## Ion (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Klar, damit geht es einfacher, das heißt aber nicht das es einfach ist


----------



## the_leon (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Also, ich trage die Kryonaut lieber mit nem Spachtel auf...
Bei der Hydronaut und der Aeronaut gefällt mir der Aplikator!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Geht mir ähnlich. Zumal bei dem Applikator auch immer das ganze Zeug im Lauf hängen bleibt. Meinem Empfinden nach ist die Kryonaut auch relativ klebrig.
Wenn, dann mache ich es auch mit dem Spachtel oder der X-Methode. Wobei man die Paste bei Letzterer ggf. etwas erwärmen sollte, damit sie sich auch gut genug verteilt.

Werde in Zukunft jedenfalls wieder die Gelid kaufen,... vorausgesetzt, ich arbeite mal meinen Berg an anderen Pasten ab 
Vermutlich sind bis dahin schon wieder bessere draußen.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Also wenn man oft wechselt/bastelt kann die Kyro einem schon den letzten Nerv rauben. Aber wenn man davon ausgeht das man einen Kühler nicht ständig montieren muss, Toprodukt!


----------



## mr2insane (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*



Ion schrieb:


> Wenn du die gleiche Paste wie im Test haben willst, dann kostet dich das mindestens 17€:
> (â‚¬310,27*/100g) Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
> 
> Es gibt wohl noch eine Sparversion, diese hier:
> ...



Ich habe bisher erst einmal WLP aufgetragen


----------



## Meroveus (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Sehr schön geschrieben, sehr übersichtlich und tolle Fotos


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Fnde den Test ebenfalls sehr schön geschrieben, weiter so. 

Welche Paste würdest du mir denn für mein Notebook empfehlen? Bei geringer Abwärme liegen ja alle Pasten gleichauf, jedoch ist die Kühlung auch entsprechend kleiner ausgeführt... Und der CPU-Die hat in Notebooks ja auch direkten Kontakt zum Kühler...

Der Faktor liegt auf möglichst geringer Temperatur, der Preis ist da erstmal kein Ding.


----------



## the_leon (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Dann nimm die Kryonaut.
Hast du schon Erfahrung mit Wärmeleitpasten??
Die Kryonaut ist nicht Anfänger geeignet.


----------



## Ion (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Welche Paste würdest du mir denn für mein Notebook empfehlen? Bei geringer Abwärme liegen ja alle Pasten gleichauf, jedoch ist die Kühlung auch entsprechend kleiner ausgeführt... Und der CPU-Die hat in Notebooks ja auch direkten Kontakt zum Kühler...
> Der Faktor liegt auf möglichst geringer Temperatur, der Preis ist da erstmal kein Ding.



Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt dann nimm ruhig die Kryonaut. Je mehr Wärme, desto effektiver ist diese. Und wie du selbst schon sagst, wird es in einem Notebook ja gerne mal etwas wärmer.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Bei Notebooks nehme ich immer die Junpus D9000, da sie extrem zäh ist und auch bei höheren Temperaturen oder äußeren mechanischen Einflüssen auf das Gehäuse nicht verdrängt wird.
Die Kryonaut ist da natürlich ein wenig flüchtiger, hat dafür aber auch die besseren Temperaturen.


----------



## DrOwnz (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Hallo Ion,

eine kleine Frage hab ich noch, sind die Pasten flüssiger geworden bei Wärme? Robert und ich hatten da mal Probleme mit der Gelid extreme, was wohl zu der Idee geführt hat selbst rumzumischen (war recht teurer Hardwareverlust)


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Also, ich hatte da keine Probleme, die Kryonaut war auch nach dem Heizen noch so zähflüssig wie davor.


----------



## Pelk (6. November 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Sehr schöner Test gefällt mir sehr gut, werde mir demnächst die Kryonaut besorgen und für meine baldige Wasserkühlung beim Grafikkartenkühler verwenden.


----------



## Valkyrie_IV (10. November 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Danke für den Test! Ich selbst habe die Kryonaut für ein eher unübliches Szenario verwendet (um maximale Kühlleistung aus einem Low-Profile-Kühler rauszuholen), aber der Test gibt mir das Gefühl, die richtige Paste für diesen Zweck verwendet zu haben.
Ich hab sie übrigens direkt aus der kleinen Tube in Form eines dünnen 'X' auf meinen i5-5675C aufgetragen. Die Temperaturen der Kerne sind allesamt sehr gleichmäßig, egal ob im Idle oder unter Last.


----------



## Ion (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*



DrOwnz schrieb:


> Hallo Ion,
> 
> eine kleine Frage hab ich noch, sind die Pasten flüssiger geworden bei Wärme? Robert und ich hatten da mal Probleme mit der Gelid extreme, was wohl zu der Idee geführt hat selbst rumzumischen (war recht teurer Hardwareverlust)



Das Phänomen ist mir bisher noch bei keiner Paste untergekommen, auch nicht bei der Gelid.
Habt ihr vllt. zu viel davon aufgetragen?


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

naja die gelid ist relativ zähflüssig...
aber du kannst sie ja ersärmen^^ dann wirdse flüssiger... oooder du hast genug skill sie so zu verarbeiten^^ aber wayne... kyro aut is eh besser... gelid kommt nimmer auf die bestellliste auser sie releasen was besseres^^


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

mastergel maker schlägt anscheint die kyronaut.

ich habe jetzt selbst einen test mit WLP durchgeführt, unter anderem auch die kyro und die gelid und günstige Artics etc.
Bei mir liegen alle pasten, egal mit welcher wärme, 1-2 Grad auseinander. Wie kommt man auf 13 Grad o_O


----------



## Butterwichtel (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Hast du denn auf der CPU oder GPU getestet?
Die Pasten sollten weiter auseinander liegen, je höher die Wärmeentwicklung ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

CPU (980 TI) und 4820k (verlötet)


----------



## Ion (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Bei mir liegen alle pasten, egal mit welcher wärme, 1-2 Grad auseinander. Wie kommt man auf 13 Grad o_O



Mit welchem Benchmark etc. hast du denn getestet?


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

bei der cpu prime 12k , gpu heaven


----------



## Ion (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Ich denke mal, dass eine 780Ti unter 1.2V einfach mehr Hitze erzeugt als eine 980Ti.
Zudem kommt es ja auch auf das Umfeld an. Ich denke du hast nicht in einem ITX-Gehäuse getestet, oder?


----------



## Butterwichtel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Ion, weißt du was deine Grafikkarte übertaket so zieht? 300 Watt?

Ich glaube die hohe Abwärme gepaart mit einer starken Kühlung erklärt die großen Temperaturdifferenzen.
Bei manchen Tests "limitiert" wohl das Kühlsystem. Die beste WLP nützt nichts, wenn der Kühler die Wärme garnicht abtransportieren kann.

Edit: Bei the_leon gibt es mit einer Wasserkühlung auch viel größere Unterschiede als mit Luftkühlung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...kryonaut-von-thermal-grizzly.html#post7789540


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

jajud wakü und lukü zu vergleichen geht nich...das isn unfaires spiel.... verschieene kphler mit der gleichen wlp zu testen wäre weit aaussagekräftiger (also mit paa lukü und paa wakü külern)


----------



## Butterwichtel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Beim Test von the_leon wurden eben die gleichen WLPn einmal mit Wasser- und einmal mit Luftkühlung getestet.
Unter Luft unterscheiden sich die Pasten kaum, einfach weil der Kühler die Wärme kaum wegbekommt.
Unter Wasser ist das anders, dort machen sich die besseren Pasten erst recht bemerkbar.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

jo kla... weil dann das potenzial einer wakü erst richtig zum tragen kommt... kp hab das reviewnicht gelesen... wolltes ja nur anmerken^^

egal wer einmal wakü hatte will davon eh nimemr weg


----------



## Ion (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*



Butterwichtel schrieb:


> Ion, weißt du was deine Grafikkarte übertaket so zieht? 300 Watt?
> Ich glaube die hohe Abwärme gepaart mit einer starken Kühlung erklärt die großen Temperaturdifferenzen.



Mein ganzer PC frisst ~400-450W wenn die Karte mit (dauerhaften) 1.2V @ 1200MHz rennt.
Könnte demnach hinkommen 

Die Kryonaut ist genau bei solchen Szenarien gegenüber der Gelid die bessere Wahl. Im "normalen" OC-Alltag bemerkt man hingegen kaum einen Unterschied.


Edit:
@ Unter mir

Es sind erst 9999 Beiträge, den 10000. spare ich mir für was schönes auf. Ich plane da schon was


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

ja aber wer will den nur das zweitbeste zwischenchip udn kühler haben? sinma mal erlich xD

achja ion glückwunsch zu den 10k beiträgen ne 

hab heute grade die hälfte voll gemacht^^


----------



## Ion (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Ein kleines Update von mir:
Zwischenzeitlich hat mich die MasterGel Maker von Coolermaster erreicht. Ich werde diese zusammen mit der Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut und einer neuen Spritze Gelid mit den drei "alten" Pasten (erneut) im Test vergleichen und diesen somit entsprechend erweitern.

Ich brauche dafür noch etwas Zeit, aber ihr könnt euch schon mal auf neue interessante Ergebnisse freuen 

Edit:
Falls da tatsächlich noch jemand drauf wartet:
Daraus wird leider nichts mehr.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (5. April 2020)

*AW: [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut Wärmeleitpasten*

Vor dem Flüssigmetall kann ich Nutzer mit Kupferboden nur warnen. Also der Kühler, nicht der Nutzer hat einen Kupferboden  Das Flüssigmetall ging bei mir mit dem Kühlkörper meiner Kompakt-Wakü von Alphacool eine Verbindung ein. Das hatte drei Effekte: 

1. Die gute Wärmeleitung war nicht mehr gegeben, sodass ich wochenlang haareraufend die Ursache für die absurd hohen Temperaturen meines geköpften Core i7-8700k suchte, der sogar ohne OC viel zu heiß wurde. 
2. Als ich irgendwann nicht mehr weiter wusste, wollte ich die Kühlermontage kontrollieren, für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass ich dabei doch etwas falsch gemacht haben sollte. Dabei musste ich dann feststellen, dass sich die Wakü nicht mehr von der CPU lösen ließ. Nur nach zig Versuchen mit einem Kraftaufwand, den ich niemals einer CPU antun wollen würde, bekam ich den Kühler runter.
3. Der Kühler meiner Kompakt-Wakü muss nun möglichst plan abgeschliffen werden. Bis dahin ist er unbrauchbar.

Nach der Montage eines leistungsstarken Luftkühlers sind die viel zu hohen Temperaturen nun Geschichte. Aber Overclocking ist aufgrund der geringeren Leistung des Luftkühlers nur bis 4,8 GHz auf allen Kernen gleichzeitig möglich.

Ich nahm Kontakt mit Roman Hartung auf und er ließ mich wissen, dass ihm bekannt sei, dass das Flüssigmetall eine Verbindung mit Kupfer eingehen würde. Das hätte bei Tests aber nie zu Problemen geführt. Ich kann nur raten, dass das daran liegt, dass bei solchen Tests der Kühler nicht mehrere Wochen drauf bleibt. Auf meine Frage, warum man als Käufer auf diesen Umstand denn nicht hingewiesen wird, bekam ich keine Antwort. Zur Entschädigung bot er mit eine neue Spritze mit Flüssigmetall an. Darauf warte ich nach weit mehr als einem Jahr noch immer. 

Fazit: 
Zum Austauschen unter dem Heatspreader und in Kombination mit vernickelten Kühlerböden ist das Flüssigmetall gut geeignet. Wenn ihr einen Kupferboden habt, nutzt besser ein anderes Flüssigmetall oder konventionelle WLP.

P.S. Ich baue und übertakte meine PC´s seit über 20 Jahren selbst. Auch mit Flüssigmetall habe ich seit langer Zeit Erfahrung. Fehler bei der Anwendung waren daher von Anfang an unwahrscheinlich, wurden aufgrund der Temperaturprobleme aber zusätzlich doppelt ausgeschlossen.


----------

